# An Introduction to Mythras



## Lawrence Whitaker (Jan 28, 2021)

Are you interested in trying the Mythras RPG with an experienced GM, but never had the opportunity? Have you read through the rules but wonder how they work in play? Are you maybe just curious about roleplaying games generally (or know someone who is), and want to try them out?

Our good friend Nigel Clarke is about to start an Introduction to the Mythras series of games. Things start with Shrine of the Traitor Gods and later move on to other, different, scenarios generally designed to help people get into Mythras.

Nigel will be running games on Saturdays late afternoon GMT to allow for players from both Europe and the US East Coast to join in. There will be a Session Zero to discuss ground rules and any issues people might have regarding content. Start date to be discussed.

Details are on Nigel's Discord channel and play will be on the Foundry VTT which requires no software download and just a modern browser.
https://discord.gg/2gTc9dme9n


----------

